# Is it possible to get fired from the union?



## greaselightning

is it possible to get kicked out of the union, due to office politics, even though you study hard and perform fairly well on the job?

Just saying, because I have heard of some people waiting years to get into the union. It would suck to get kicked out after 6 months after they finally get in. If so, it might not be worth it to get into the trades.


----------



## HARRY304E

greaselightning said:


> is it possible to get kicked out of the union, due to office politics, even though you study hard and perform fairly well on the job?
> 
> Just saying, because I have heard of some people waiting years to get into the union. It would suck to get kicked out after 6 months when they finally get in. If so, it might not be worth it to get into the trades.





> is it possible to get kicked out of the union, due to office politics, even though you study hard and perform fairly well on the job?


Sure just tell them you are Republican and you will be Fired on the spot..:laughing:


----------



## chris856

As far as the union is concerned I think it is pretty hard to get kicked out once you are in. Not paying dues is a big no no, in fact you can be a pretty big piece of crap, and as long as you pay dues you are good.
In the apprenticeship you need to be a little more careful. I met a guy who got kicked out for sexual harrassment, according to him he just told a dirty joke in front of the wrong person. I know of people who got kicked out for cheating on tests and failing drug tests, too.
Other than that you should be fine, I've met enough hard core conservatative members to know it doesn't matter what your affiliations are, at least where I'm from.


----------



## captkirk

from what i understand you really dont get fired from the union as long as you pay your dues.. You can get fired from the union contractor that you are working for though....

Why..? are you looking to get sacked..?


----------



## Electrical Student

Its pretty easy to get fired/laid off from a union job. But their not going to toss you out of the union for minor infractions or lack of production. You can just sit on the bench and continue to pay dues as long as you would like.


----------



## Southeast Power

greaselightning said:


> is it possible to get kicked out of the union, due to office politics, even though you study hard and perform fairly well on the job?
> 
> Just saying, because I have heard of some people waiting years to get into the union. It would suck to get kicked out after 6 months after they finally get in. If so, it might not be worth it to get into the trades.


It doesnt work like that.

Here you are sent out to a contractor that has put in a request for labor. The contractor can turn you around without cause if you are someone with a bad reputation or if they don't like your looks they send you back.
Usually, everyone knows when its going to happen.
If you are working for a contractor and they want to get rid of you for whatever reason, they can normally just move you to a job that is laying off people if they want to be nice about it.
I really cant recall someone being outright "fired". Usually,if someone does something really bad, they will just "quit" or ask for a layoff.


----------



## electricmanscott

chris856 said:


> As far as the union is concerned I think it is pretty hard to get kicked out once you are in. Not paying dues is a big no no, in fact you can be a pretty big piece of crap, and as long as you pay dues you are good.


Which just goes to show what they are all about. :whistling2:


----------



## James428

Very possible to get kicked, for us if you go work non-union, and just anything that someone can bring and prove charges against that member, which is pretty tough.


----------



## James428

captkirk said:


> from what i understand you really dont get fired from the union as long as you pay your dues.. You can get fired from the union contractor that you are working for though....
> 
> Why..? are you looking to get sacked..?


I think you are allowed three fires a year in our local before getting reprimanded or possibly tossed in our local, but who gets fired three times a year .


----------



## brian john

I have only heard of one person being removed from the books besides apprentices.

Apprentices missing school, fluking classes and not showing up can eventually lead to dismissal as it should.

The electricians one supposed had a 40 jobs in a year for more than one year, no contractor would take him and the hall had issues with him as well.

In my experience once you are in they will try their best to work with you, but you the member has to put some effort into your work ethic. 


Our local does not want dead beats they are competing against open shops and want a good reputation for the local and the members.


----------



## greaselightning

captkirk said:


> from what i understand you really dont get fired from the union as long as you pay your dues.. You can get fired from the union contractor that you are working for though....
> 
> Why..? are you looking to get sacked..?


No, I'm just assessing the job security of a career in union trades. It sounds like, I could be sitting on the bench for a long time if contractors lay me off or there is no work. 

Do I collect unemployment the whole time i'm sitting on the bench? Or can I find another job outside the union when my unemployment runs out? I'm thinking I might be able to work on my other career (not trades related) while sitting on the bench.


----------



## Ducky

greaselightning said:


> No, I'm just assessing the job security of a career in union trades. It sounds like, I could be sitting on the bench for a long time if contractors lay me off or there is no work.
> 
> Do I collect unemployment the whole time i'm sitting on the bench? Or can I find another job outside the union when my unemployment runs out? I'm thinking I might be able to work on my other career (not trades related) while sitting on the bench.


You are free to find employment in other trades or outside the trades. You can do anything, as long as you don't take work that could be done by your own local.


----------



## slickvic277

Another thread full of people who don't have a clue of what they are talking about.
Eh, I'm gonna go walk the dog, picking up his crap smells a whole lot better then the BS I read in these union threads.


----------



## Bulldog1

slickvic277 said:


> Another thread full of people who don't have a clue of what they are talking about.
> Eh, I'm gonna go walk the dog, picking up his crap smells a whole lot better then the BS I read in these union threads.



BJ is an Union contractor. Are you saying he is wrong?


----------



## 19kilosparky984

Bulldog1 said:


> BJ is an Union contractor. Are you saying he is wrong?


A whole bunch of people responded to this so why did YOU pick BJ to ask about?

BJ's response was pretty spot on but some of the others are full of what comes out of slickvic's dogs butt.


----------



## Bulldog1

19kilosparky984 said:


> A whole bunch of people responded to this so why did YOU pick BJ to ask about?
> 
> BJ's response was pretty spot on but some of the others are full of what comes out of slickvic's dogs butt.



I know he is an union contractor and would know....:whistling2:


----------



## Wireman191

greaselightning said:


> is it possible to get kicked out of the union, due to office politics, even though you study hard and perform fairly well on the job?


No, They don't care what political affiliation you have.
They will suggest who you should vote for, but there suggestion as they will tell you is just taking into account what politicians will help the work situation.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

Bulldog1 said:


> I know he is an union contractor and would know....:whistling2:


I think all that fried baloney rotted your brain


----------



## Bulldog1

19kilosparky984 said:


> I think all that fried baloney rotted your brain



Yea knowing he would know proves it.


----------



## slickvic277

electricmanscott said:


> Which just goes to show what they are all about. :whistling2:


Not quite. In fact, if unemployment in the local is high, there's due's protection, which is where the local pays your dues. (the dues goes to the IO) Also in some locals, like mine, unemployed members will keep their health care coverage. 

Just goes to show what were all about. :whistling2:


----------



## Wireman191

electricmanscott said:


> Which just goes to show what they are all about. :whistling2:


 So what are they all about then? Due collectors?:laughing:
How long would you be a gym member if you quit paying the membership fee?


----------



## mattsilkwood

Ahh, but what about the infamous do not hire list? You know, the one that isn't supposed to exist but everybody seems to know about.


----------



## 19kilosparky984

Bulldog1 said:


> Yea knowing he would know proves it.


What ? That the baloney rotted your brain?


----------



## Southeast Power

slickvic277 said:


> Not quite. In fact, if unemployment in the local is high, there's due's protection, which is where the local pays your dues. (the dues goes to the IO) Also in some locals, like mine, unemployed members will keep their health care coverage.
> 
> Just goes to show what were all about. :whistling2:


Here the local can not simply pay your dues for you. They can "carry"
your dues until you can pay the money back.


----------



## slickvic277

jrannis said:


> Here the local can not simply pay your dues for you. They can "carry"
> your dues until you can pay the money back.




Yeah well, here, the "simply" can. 


















If your out for one quarter and apply for dues protection, you have to pay it back to be reinstated. Two quarters or more, there is nothing to pay back, the dues protection is fully funded by the local. It's not automatic though, you have to formally apply via a form available from the financial office.


----------



## Southeast Power

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah well, here, the "simply" can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your out for one quarter and apply for dues protection, you have to pay it back to be reinstated. Two quarters or more, there is nothing to pay back, the dues protection is fully funded by the local. It's not automatic though, you have to formally apply via a form available from the financial office.


Yeah,
Here it's like a loan. They made it sound like that they couldn't just hand out money. Maybe it could be worded differently. Its possible you have different by-laws or something.


----------



## slickvic277

jrannis said:


> Yeah,
> Here it's like a loan. They made it sound like that they couldn't just hand out money. Maybe it could be worded differently. Its possible you have different by-laws or something.


Eh, Philly does A LOT of things differently, we're kinda like our own entity.

Dues protection.
Unlimited healthcare coverage for unemployed members and their dependents (if you meet the criteria).
No Book II.
No Small works agreements.
No CE/CW.
And SOJ 50/50.


----------



## chris856

slickvic277 said:


> Eh, Philly does A LOT of things differently, we're kinda like our own entity.
> 
> Dues protection.
> Unlimited healthcare coverage for unemployed members and their dependents (if you meet the criteria).
> No Book II.
> No Small works agreements.
> No CE/CW.
> And SOJ 50/50.


 Wow, Philly sounds like the promised land. Any kind of SOJ or by name is heavily frowned upon by the majority in our local, one of my teachers described the idea as "repugnant". It sucks because we have 800 JW on the books and some of the foremen love to hold that number over people's heads.
The younger generation luckily seems to think for themselves and our local pays back some dues do 1st, 2nd, and 3rd years who attend meetings, so hopefully people will have an open mind to new ideas as the years go on.


----------



## slickvic277

It's SOJ 50/50 which means that if the EC hires through "free solicitation" then his next hire HAS TO BE off the list. I'm not sure what's so repulsive about all that. :blink:

Eh, most of the IBEW is stuck in the dark ages anyways. Didn't the dinosaurs end up extinct?


----------



## s.kelly

slickvic277 said:


> Eh, Philly does A LOT of things differently, we're kinda like our own entity.
> 
> Dues protection.
> Unlimited healthcare coverage for unemployed members and their dependents (if you meet the criteria).
> No Book II.
> No Small works agreements.
> No CE/CW.
> And SOJ 50/50.


No book 2 is a real surprise to me, do you all let travellers sign book one or not take travellers?


----------



## slickvic277

s.kelly said:


> No book 2 is a real surprise to me, do you all let travellers sign book one or not take travellers?


Well, it works something like this. When work was booming and we had full employment we would put the calls out to the neighboring locals and the locals we had good relationships with and take on there guys. Now that work is slow and we have high unemployment, the only outsiders that can work here are from locals that have our members working as outsiders.

I know it seems odd but it's a good way to build relationships while keeping the troublemakers out. For example, we had 351 guys working in our jurisdiction for years, now they have work and are returning the favor by employing quite a few of our members.

When we were busy we had guys from all over Jersey and Pennsylvania working in town. Not to mention guys from Virginia and New York.

Hopefully we'll be able to get back to that point again. Right now, the unemployment is HIGH.


----------



## Bulldog1

19kilosparky984 said:


> What ? That the baloney rotted your brain?



Are you really that slow? I like slick ignored all the other posts because I have no idea if they are correct. I do know BJ is an union contractor and would have the correct answer. :whistling2:


----------



## Bulldog1

19kilosparky984 said:


> What ? That the baloney rotted your brain?



I guess you are a little slow.......:whistling2:


----------



## 87Electric

jrannis said:


> Yeah,
> Here it's like a loan. They made it sound like that they couldn't just hand out money. Maybe it could be worded differently. Its possible you have different by-laws or something.



Its taken from a sub fund that every member working pays into. I think most area locals have some kind of fund set up.


----------



## Loose Neutral

Bulldog1 said:


> I guess you are a little slow.......:whistling2:


After everything your daddy fought for, you gonna come on here and try to be a union basher?


----------



## slickvic277

Loose Neutral said:


> After everything your daddy fought for, you gonna come on here and try to be a union basher?


Where you been?
Unions bad, Bologna good. That's how it works.


----------



## Bulldog1

Loose Neutral said:


> After everything your daddy fought for, you gonna come on here and try to be a union basher?



How is asking if BJ's post was factual union bashing?


----------



## 19kilosparky984

Bulldog1 said:


> How is asking if BJ's post was factual union bashing?


 
I think you just like saying BJ's


----------



## slickvic277

19kilosparky984 said:


> I think you just like saying BJ's


:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1

19kilosparky984 said:


> I think you just like saying BJ's



Yea I do.........:whistling2:


I asked a valid question. I did not say anything about the union good or bad. :no:



You guys need to get your jewels back from your wives and develop thicker skin. Sitting home on your azz all this time waiting to get a call from the hall must have rotted your brain. :yes:



I'm convinced your brain is in your azz since you and inphase can't tell a union bashing post from a legitimate question... :no:


----------



## slickvic277

WTF are you talking about???? You do know that kilosparky is owner/operator of an open shop right? And please stop with the wife jokes. You know, having a will-call account at the local whore house doesn't make you Don Jaun.







Bulldog1 said:


> Yea I do.........:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I asked a valid question. I did not say anything about the union good or bad. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to get your jewels back from your wives and develop thicker skin. Sitting home on your azz all this time waiting to get a call from the hall must have rotted your brain. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced your brain is in your azz since you and inphase can't tell a union bashing post from a legitimate question... :no:


----------



## Bulldog1

slickvic277 said:


> WTF are you talking about???? You do know that kilosparky is owner/operator of an open shop right? And please stop with the wife jokes. You know, having a will-call account at the local whore house doesn't make you Don Jaun.




Nope didn't know that. Sure doesn't sound like he is. :no:


I was not joking. I think all that sensitivity training has made you soft. Don Juan? I hope to one day find a woman I want to be around more than 3 weeks.........As far as the whore house.....I can't afford to visit places of ill repute like that. Maybe if I got union wages I could.....:laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral

Bulldog1 said:


> Yea I do.........:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I asked a valid question. I did not say anything about the union good or bad. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to get your jewels back from your wives and develop thicker skin. Sitting home on your azz all this time waiting to get a call from the hall must have rotted your brain. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced your brain is in your azz since you and inphase can't tell a union bashing post from a legitimate question... :no:


Just the fact that you are trolling the union section is considered bashing to me. I know you guys down south are a little soft with the women, but I proudly carry my balls in pants. As far as the ol riding the bench comment. I know I've worked a crap load of hours this year and plenty more to follow. Most of the locals in my area are looking good. Lot's of work and lot's of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Your poor ol paw must be disgusted with how you treat good union men, with all he fought for and what not. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Charlie K

Bulldog1 said:


> Yea I do.........:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I asked a valid question. I did not say anything about the union good or bad. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to get your jewels back from your wives and develop thicker skin. Sitting home on your azz all this time waiting to get a call from the hall must have rotted your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced your brain is in your azz since you and inphase can't tell a union bashing post from a legitimate question... :no:


You can change your screen name all you want JRJW. Your still a turd.
You might sit on your azz waiting for a call to come in but I still had about 2200 hours paid to me last year, and I work very little overtime. Your still riding on dads shirttail arent you?


----------



## Loose Neutral

It's amazing how he rides his daddy's jock. No skills, but lot's of smack.


----------



## Charlie K

Thank you. So I am not alone in my thinking. Now he will have to talk to the moderators and change his name again.


----------



## Bulldog1

Charlie K said:


> You can change your screen name all you want JRJW. Your still a turd.
> You might sit on your azz waiting for a call to come in but I still had about 2200 hours paid to me last year, and I work very little overtime. Your still riding on dads shirttail arent you?


I may be a TURD BUT I am a better human being than you are.You are hateful and defensive because you are a dying breed. The sooner the better IMO. I have said it before and I will say it one last time. I have no problem with the union. It's just so much fun getting you guys stirred up. ..... I said nothing about you lazy sense of entitlement union guys. I billed more hours than you worked all last year in two months.......Yea my dad who was a one man shop really runs the show.....:no: :laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1

Loose Neutral said:


> Just the fact that you are trolling the union section is considered bashing to me. I know you guys down south are a little soft with the women, but I proudly carry my balls in pants. As far as the ol riding the bench comment. I know I've worked a crap load of hours this year and plenty more to follow. Most of the locals in my area are looking good. Lot's of work and lot's of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Your poor ol paw must be disgusted with how you treat good union men, with all he fought for and what not. :laughing::laughing:




I hit the new posts button. I don't troll the union section. And since you think even posting a valid question in the union section is bashing to you.....that shows just how prejudice you are toward non union guys. Kilo got it wrong. You, Charlie and him are the inbread azzclowns. Glad you are working and are busy. Many union guys are not. Actually dad didn't fight for anything. Neither do you. That was done way before you come along.


----------



## Bulldog1

Charlie K said:


> Thank you. So I am not alone in my thinking. Now he will have to talk to the moderators and change his name again.




I changed my name for reasons you are not smart enough to understand. After all your union. They will accept anyone who can pay their dues.....:whistling2:


----------



## greaselightning

Sorry for the stupid questions. Aren't you supposed to get your hours needed to become journeyman within 5 years? what happens if there's no work though or is that impossible?


----------



## Charlie K

Bulldog1 said:


> I hit the new posts button. I don't troll the union section. And since you think even posting a valid question in the union section is bashing to you.....that shows just how prejudice you are toward non union guys. Kilo got it wrong. You, Charlie and him are the inbread azzclowns. Glad you are working and are busy. Many union guys are not. Actually dad didn't fight for anything. Neither do you. That was done way before you come along.


You dont troll the union section.... Then what were you doing down here?
It is spelled inbred. You should know that. Just ask your cousin. Hey look theres a bare teat, better get your dinner.


----------



## Bulldog1

Charlie K said:


> You dont troll the union section.... Then what were you doing down here?
> It is spelled inbred. You should know that. Just ask your cousin. Hey look theres a bare teat, better get your dinner.



I just hit new posts. I don't even pay attention to which section I'm in. I did not say anything bad about the union. I asked if Brians post was factual. I ignored all the guys posts who slick said were wrong. I wish you well and am sorry for calling you names. I truly have no problem with the ibew. I know union guys here with contracting licenses who are doing their own work and working an union job. The hall knows and does not care. We stay busy and I feel blessed.


----------



## Wireman191

greaselightning said:


> Sorry for the stupid questions. Aren't you supposed to get your hours needed to become journeyman within 5 years? what happens if there's no work though or is that impossible?


 You are an apprentice till the hours are complete. I think I came in at just a little over 5 years for my hours.
Some guys are working on there 6th and 7th year, Those are the guys you don't want on your job.:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277

Bulldog1 said:


> Nope didn't know that. Sure doesn't sound like he is. :no:
> 
> 
> I was not joking. I think all that sensitivity training has made you soft. Don Juan? I hope to one day find a woman I want to be around more than 3 weeks.........As far as the whore house.....I can't afford to visit places of ill repute like that. Maybe if I got union wages I could.....:laughing:


....... You don't have the first clue about the IBEW. In my town we go up against the merit shop on the open market day in and day out. And we constantly kick there ass over and over again. I know your type. Your in the bar 5 plus days a week. Dude, being in your 40's and picking up tail in the bar is no longer cool, it's desperate.


----------



## Bulldog1

slickvic277 said:


> ....... You don't have the first clue about the IBEW. In my town we go up against the merit shop on the open market day in and day out. And we constantly kick there ass over and over again. I know your type. Your in the bar 5 plus days a week. Dude, being in your 40's and picking up tail in the bar is no longer cool, it's desperate.



Slick I haven't been to a bar in years. I wish you well also.


----------

